# Grim Reaper head shot



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

I got this in a text from a friend. Pretty lucky shot but effective to say the least. Those Grim Reapers are nasty !!!


----------



## user17168 (Oct 1, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

That'n didn't trot off far to be sure!

Brent


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Ouch 


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Why would you take that shot


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Why would you take that shot


Risky at best? Definately would have to be right under the tree before I would even think about it. :whistling:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Judging by where arrow went in and came out, the deer was definitely right under the tree. That deer didn't feel a thing, nor did it go anywhere.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

nice ethical shot congrats!


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

No waste there!!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Did he do that on purpose or just get lucky with a bad shot?


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> Did he do that on purpose or just get lucky with a bad shot?


Man i don't know. But i can tell you this guy can shoot a bow. All i got in the text was "Grim Reaper head shot".


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

If he did it on purpose, his license should be taken away.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

chodges said:


> If he did it on purpose, his license should be taken away.


 So, You have never taken a questionable shot on a deer ? Maybe to dark or not the right angle or whatever, its no different. Everyone that has hunted long enough has done something that they shouldn't have or made a shot that was not thought out well before they pulled the trigger . The deer is dead and from the looks of it did not suffer. Hell , I was amazed at the hole it put through her head . The shot was LUCKY at best but effective and if you can make that shot, no one should question your ethics because the out come is the same as if you shot it with a rifle.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> questionable shot on a deer


Like a vitals shot with questionable time until death? Or questionable blood trail to track? Maybe it is the questionable distance from dry ground out into "Swamp Gator Hollar" folks prefer...

I see absolutely nothing questionable about a 2 inch hole in a 5 inch neck...

That is pretty much absolute like mathematics...

Everytime a head or neck has ever presented itself to me for a shot... I see it as the animal takin' any sense of question out of the equation...

Sure... A 6 point with his fool head split in 2 and both eyes blown out by a .30-30 make ugly pics... but I was never worried about the ol' Polaroid goin' off when I wanted my deer to tip over where it stood as a preteen in the 70's...

Brent


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

If you can make the shot, then there is nothing wrong with it. That's the cleanest kill posted on this forum. Also doesn't waste any meat.


----------



## HighKuntry (Dec 3, 2008)

chodges said:


> If he did it on purpose, his license should be taken away.


I agree....I shoot Grim Reapers....but a head shot with a bow?


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

If you are saying its ok to shoot at a deer's head with a bow, then you should have your license taken away also. Its hard enough to hit the vitals..If it was a accident that is one thing, but if he ententionally tried to shoot that deer in the head that is unethical and that is why hunters have a bad image. 




byrddog said:


> So, You have never taken a questionable shot on a deer ? Maybe to dark or not the right angle or whatever, its no different. Everyone that has hunted long enough has done something that they shouldn't have or made a shot that was not thought out well before they pulled the trigger . The deer is dead and from the looks of it did not suffer. Hell , I was amazed at the hole it put through her head . The shot was LUCKY at best but effective and if you can make that shot, no one should question your ethics because the out come is the same as if you shot it with a rifle.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

A deadly shot indeed , but I'm reminded of a friend who likes to shoot them in the head. He lost one attempting a head shot one day, and several days later he saw the same deer with his lower jaw blown off, and he was then able to finish it off.
I have done head shots, in fact I did one last year with my smoke pole ( right between the eyes) but I'm reminded of my friends story and the thought of causing a deer a slow agonizing death by not shooting center mass bothers me.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

If I have a deer that's close enough to have a nice flat down angle to the head, which is within 7-8 yards that deer will die. At that distance that is a wayyy more "ethical" and easier shot than hitting the deer in vitals at twenty plus. Know your limits, skills, and equipment. To each his own on this ethical debate. Grim Reapers are a great head going through bone.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I know some people that have shot them in the head with a rifle... But this guy is doing it with a bow....there is just to much that can go wrong with a bow to be trying this kind of thing...And obviously it can go wrong with a rifle too.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't believe anyone should sling arrows at any deers head at a distance. That is unethical as the margin of error is greater. In a perfect situation, as in short distance, nice angle, good shooter, adequate setup, this is not an unethical shot. Just as ethical as shooting them in the heart and lungs from longer distances. Although I would NOT shoot a deer in the head with an expandable other than a grim reaper. Something about those trocar tips do numbers on bone.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

the damage was impressive.......I just would never try it..


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I would be hard pressed to want to do it aswell. Unless there was a time constraint, I would simply wait for the deer to walk out from under my stand and turn. I do realize this always can't be the case though. I am always for a ethical shot and kill.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I know crap happens and we have all taken shots that in retrospect we shouldn't have for one reason or another, even though we thought at the time it would be a good shot, but this isn't one that someone should have to reflect upon at a later date to know it's a shot that no one should take. 

In the time it took that arrow to reach the deers head (about .2 seconds) the deer could have easily moved its head just a couple of inches and then it gets to die a slow painful agonizing death. Two inches and he would have cut it's eye off, or nose off, or side of the face, etc... etc... 

If this shot was on purpose not only is it unethical.... it's just plain shameful. I sure as hell wouldn't be bragging about it.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Bigbulls, if this is the case, noone should EVER shoot an animal with a bow. There is always a chance to make a bad shot, hit a tree branch, or the deer flinch. No matter the distance or shot placement. I could shoot at a deer 30 yards broadside and him flinch or hit an tree branch I didn't see, and wound the deer. You run the same risks everytime you make a shot. If you get the job done then you get it done. This was a clean and ethical kill on this animal. It is NOT a difficult shot given the RIGHT situation. Just as a 20 yard broadside shot isn't. You still have to make the shot.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

got some armchair quarterbacks out there. the same arguements i'm reading could be said against bowhunting as a whole. we don't know the story or what the guy was looking at. as already stated - this is probably the most ethical shot one could possibly make with a bow. bowhunters have no place condemning other bowhunters because their shot may have wounded an animal. every time you shoot something could screw up and you run the chance of wounding an animal.

edit - typing at the same as T12A apparently.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Well put KBill. In NOWAY was this an non ethical shot. Most humane kill possible. Was it risky? Yes, so is every shot taken with a bow. Stay within your abilities as an archer and you will be fine.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Bigbulls, if this is the case, noone should EVER shoot an animal with a bow. There is always a chance to make a bad shot, hit a tree branch, or the deer flinch.


Apples and oranges. I guess you skipped right over the first part of my post. There's always a chance that crap happens no matter what you happen to be doing at any given time of the day. Why compound the situation with complete stupidity when a grown man should know better?



> You run the same risks everytime you make a shot.


Yeah, that's a bunch of bull. 



> Just as a 20 yard broadside shot isn't.


Not even close to being the same thing.



> the same arguements i'm reading could be said against bowhunting as a hole.


Nope, doesn't even belong in the same conversation.



> this is probably the most ethical shot one could possibly make with a bow.


And the easiest shot for something to go wrong. See the pics below.

What you would "armchair quarterbacks" be saying if the OP had posted this pic instead. Notice that in the second and third pics the arrow enters the head at damn near the same place as the pic the OP posted.
http://www.outdooroddities.com/2009/12/02/whitetail-with-an-arrow-through-its-head-painful/








Yeah, I know... stupid question. He wouldn't have posted a pic like this bragging about it. 

Or this one?
http://www.outdooroddities.com/2009/12/02/whitetail-with-an-arrow-through-its-head-painful/









Or this one?
http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/abolish-bowhunting-and-end-the-brutality/









Or this one?
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=arro...nw=168&start=167&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:167









Or this one?
http://www.peta.org/b/thepetafiles/archive/tags/wildlife/default.aspx










I wonder how many of these guys thought "It's either an instant death or a clean miss."?


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

Dude not a single one of those pics was a shot taken straight down like the OP pics. Talk about apples and oranges.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Every attempt at a headshot you posted as a picture were very stupid shots. Agreed. A couple of them have been proven photoshopped in the past on Archerytalk although. Good of you to post pictures to fuel fire to the tree huggers though. If you feel like you've proved your point then congrats. Although I can post the same number of pictures of deer wounded in other areas where they're were shot while aiming for the "vitals". Your making a mute point. The OP picture shown a great ethical kill. If you have almost a straight down shot on an the back of a deers head within 8 yards or so, that shot is lethal and very very easy. Like I said know your setup and your abilities. There ALWAYS a risk to would the deer EVERY shot you release. I do not condone any of the shots on the head you posted bigbulls.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Dude not a single one of those pics was a shot taken straight down like the OP pics. Talk about apples and oranges.


How do you know? Were you there? Who cares at what angle they were taken? They are all F-ed up head shots.



> Every attempt at a headshot you posted as a picture were very stupid shots. Agreed.


Would you agree if it actually worked out and the deer were hanging in the skinning shed? Or do you agree because the deer is alive and walking around with an arrow in its head.



> Good of you to post pictures to fuel fire to the tree huggers though.


I'm not fueling anything. The tree huggers already have the pics. Pics like the one in this thread certainly do though.



> Although I can post the same number of pictures of deer wounded in other areas where they're were shot while aiming for the "vitals". Your making a mute point.
> 
> There ALWAYS a risk to would the deer EVERY shot you release.


Again, I said that crap does happen. It always has and always will. Do you guys read what I posted? 



> The OP picture shown a great ethical kill.


Effective _this time_ but not ethical. What about next time when that shot is just an inch off its mark and he center punches the nose?



> If you have almost a straight down shot on an the back of a deers head within 8 yards or so, that shot is lethal and very very easy.


Uh huh.... right up until that deer moves its head a fraction of an inch. I bet a couple of those pics were almost straight down shots where the shooter was attempting to center punch the deer forehead or back of head but missed just a little bit.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> How do you know? Were you there? Who cares at what angle they were taken? They are all F-ed up head shots.
> 
> Would you agree if it actually worked out and the deer were hanging in the skinning shed? Or do you agree because the deer is alive and walking around with an arrow in its head.
> 
> ...


Dude you need to calm down and take your Med's. We all know that you know everything about everything. Who are we to question BigBalls . By the way don't you work at Mikes ?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Bigbulls, your depth perception is off as much as your judgement. We. Will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I think its piss poor hunting as well. Totally against everything ever taught to anyone about ethical bowhunting. Not something to be proud of.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya'll keep this thread going.
It is good for us to pause and think, regardless of what our position on this is.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

*.*

i think the only reason the shot was taken was for bragging rights. i would never do it. :thumbdown:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> If this shot was on purpose not only is it unethical.... it's just plain shameful. I sure as hell wouldn't be bragging about it.


 
i sent the text I took the pic, *My name is Wes Sherouse*. I am not the shooter, but am involved............and* if anyone wants to take my license away*.............*I will be happy to put my address on the forum or pm you mapquested directions to my house.*
Who gives a frog's fart how this guy shot the deer. Dont talk crap on the forum if you dont know who or what you are talking about. Who knows, you might have just lost a customer and I am sure the owner of the store would be really happy about it. I had a LONG response but this one warrants better. 

The guy is a great shooter, and he took the shot and he made it. Congrats to him, them are bad azz broadheads.......................................... matter of fact I will give him another high 5 today when I see him on a heck of a shot!


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

I probably would not have taken that shot but congrats to the fella who made the shot. IMO, that's a heck of a shot and I'm sure that deer didn't feel a thing. 

And for some of these keyboard cowboys to say that a hunter's license be taken away because they made a shot you might not for comfortable with is crazy.


----------



## shortmag (Nov 26, 2008)

Just because you "can" make the shot doesn't mean you should. Two inches of movement on a head shot most likely leads to a bad situation for the deer. Two inches of movement on a heart/lung/vitals (ethical) shot, most likely not going to matter a bit. Everyone has to make that call for themselves. I'd never take that shot in any situation eventhough I "can". Ranges and targets are great places to score bragging rights. Congrats on the kill and I'm glad it worked out this time. I just have too much respect for the animals I hunt to take that shot. I'm not saying the shooter doesn't since I do not know him. I'm sure he does respect the deer and I see his argument. Also, I think it'll be acceptable to bowhunters when they start making replacement foreheads for 3d targets!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

This thread is the reason members quit participating and/or leave the forum. Why can't we just look at the picture for what it is instead of holding Moral court on everything that's disliked. I've been through it on here as have many others. Just see it for what it is and quit being so self righteous.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

if it's totally in his skill set and he's totally confident in the shot then there is no guestion of ethics involved. dead deer that don't know she's dead............tony


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

shortmag said:


> Just because you "can" make the shot doesn't mean you should. Two inches of movement on a head shot most likely leads to a bad situation for the deer. Two inches of movement on a heart/lung/vitals (ethical) shot, most likely not going to matter a bit. Everyone has to make that call for themselves. I'd never take that shot in any situation eventhough I "can". Ranges and targets are great places to score bragging rights. Congrats on the kill and I'm glad it worked out this time. I just have too much respect for the animals I hunt to take that shot. I'm not saying the shooter doesn't since I do not know him. I'm sure he does respect the deer and I see his argument. Also, I think it'll be acceptable to bowhunters when they start making replacement foreheads for 3d targets!


 
very respectable way to dis agree with the shot. Thats what this forum should be about. Thank you for not being some jack leg that has to talk crap, but respectfully stating your opinion(agreeing or disagreeing). Have a great day!:thumbsup:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Caspr, do you have a picture of what the broadhead looked like after the shot?


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Travis12Allen said:


> Caspr, do you have a picture of what the broadhead looked like after the shot?


 
I do not.........but one blade was slightly bent and the only way that could be noticed is closing back the broadhead to its original position. It was the 2 inch whitetail specials. Easton FMJ's pretty well straight down while she was eating acorns. If you shoot mechanicals...........you should really look at the grim reapers.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I do shoot grim reapers. Just not those overkill two inch ones. Mine do a fine job lol. Looking at that though, two inch ones might not be bad at all. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Who gives a frog's fart how this guy shot the deer. Dont talk crap on the forum if you dont know who or what you are talking about.


No crap being talked. It is my opinion that the shot was flat out irresponsible regardless of how good of a shot the person is. If that gets peoples feelings hurt them so be it. I stated my opinion in a nice way originally and certain people had to get mouthy about it, including yourself. If people didn't want other people to give a frogs fart about it then don't post the picture or don't get involved in the conversation. If it gets put up for discussion then expect differing opinions.



> Who knows, you might have just lost a customer and I am sure the owner of the store would be really happy about it.


I'm sure the owner, being a responsible hunter and promoter of the sport and involved with many responsible national hunting organizations, that frown upon shots like this themselves, would have the same opinion. Maybe he gained a few customers because of reading this thread knowing that that kind of shot wouldn't be promoted. 



> Two inches of movement on a head shot most likely leads to a bad situation for the deer. Two inches of movement on a heart/lung/vitals (ethical) shot, most likely not going to matter a bit.


That's exactly what I have been saying all along but I guess it hurt some peoples feelings got hurt that I would have the opinion that it's a bad shot to take and would have the audacity to say so.



> This thread is the reason members quit participating and/or leave the forum. Why can't we just look at the picture for what it is instead of holding Moral court on everything that's disliked.


Are peoples skin that thin that they couldn't have a disagreement about a subject like this with out running off? Maybe just as many people would be turned away from the site because of pics like this. Maybe they wouldn't want to be affiliated with a site that has a majority of members that would promote this? Something to think about.



> I'd never take that shot in any situation eventhough I "can". Ranges and targets are great places to score bragging rights.


Exactly. I can hit a 3D deer in the vitals at 100 yards when I set my bow up to do so but I sure wouldn't be taking a shot at 100 yards on a live deer.

I take back my comment about taking away his license. However, hopefully he would rethink this type of shot before it did it again. I'm sure that if he does respect the animals he is about to kill he would be sick to know that he contributed to an agonizing death for the deer if the shot was off its mark by just an inch.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

BigBull, Its not even worth it.....I already tried... There will always be people out there that shouldn't be hunters. Shooting a deer in the head with a bow is not right and no matter how you say it, it will never be right. And if people think it is then they are idiots......Its just like everything else in the world today, a few bad people can give a whole group a bad image. this is the last I will post on this thread...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Same with any shot that is off bigbulls. The guy made a good, clean, ethical shot. Be glad he made the shot instead of the posting what ifs turning the thread into what it has. Your getting into a pissing match that you can't win, nor can anyone else. As you have stated, its your opinion as it is everyone elses. I would not take any of the shots you posted. That's just me. I would also respectfully like to ask you if you would remove those pictures of deer you have posted. I understand they are out there and are fuel to the fire anyway, but leave them on the PETA sites you got them from. No need to turn PFF into a place where new activists can find them easier. I appreciate your ethical treatment of animals, as I am always for it aswell. The deer in the picture is a dead deer that suffered less than if you punched his lungs. I wish you goodluck this hunting season!


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> I know crap happens and we have all taken shots that in retrospect we shouldn't have for one reason or another, even though we thought at the time it would be a good shot, but this isn't one that someone should have to reflect upon at a later date to know it's a shot that no one should take.
> 
> In the time it took that arrow to reach the deers head (about .2 seconds) the deer could have easily moved its head just a couple of inches and then it gets to die a slow painful agonizing death. Two inches and he would have cut it's eye off, or nose off, or side of the face, etc... etc...
> 
> *If this shot was on purpose not only is it unethical.... it's just plain shameful. I sure as hell wouldn't be bragging about it*.


 
talking trash..............he wasnt on here bragging about it. Again, I took the picture. Thought is was pretty freaking cool the damage the head did to the head........Thought is was pretty impressive as to what the broadhead with stood.I did not post the pic on here but If you wanna say anyone is bragging about it..........then point to ME. I am the one that took the pic. As far as me being "mouthy" it is in repsonse to people like yourself that think for some odd reason you have the right not just to state your opinion, but attempt to belittle people and have a serious case of diarrhea of the lips on this forum. And it ticks me off when people like yourself dont know the difference between and opinion and just being an ass.
Your opinion is one thing (ie Shortmag had an opinion too, but wasnt talking trash about someone over it), but telling people they shouldnt be taking shots, shouldnt be doing this and doing that, callling them unethical and shameful..........as if you are some God to hunting is another. Agree or disagree with the shot fine, but belittle people for the choice that they made is different. I deleted the rest of this post........

ps. the obvious has been pointed out. I am done


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

chodges said:


> BigBull, Its not even worth it.....I already tried... There will always be people out there that shouldn't be hunters. Shooting a deer in the head with a bow is not right and no matter how you say it, it will never be right. And if people think it is then they are idiots......Its just like everything else in the world today, a few bad people can give a whole group a bad image. this is the last I will post on this thread...


 
Idiots????????? Exactly what makes this shot not right? I am talking about this particular situation. Not the 8 photos that bulls posted. Not a quick enough kill? your saying being killed with a broadhead behind the shoulder is less painful than at the base of the skull? Look dude, bottom line is you should NOT be on here talking trash calling folks idiots, saying people should have their hunting liscense taken away......... if you dont know what the full situation is. The man took the shot in this situation, he hit where he was aiming. He obviously felt confident enough in his shooting abilities to execute the shot. So what is the problem in this situation?????????The deer is just as dead as if he shot it behind the shoulder. 
And beyond that the OP of this thread was only posting the pictures probably because he too felt some that is pretty neat factor in it.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think if I was a deer and I had a choice of where to be shot I would much rather be shot in the head that way its quick and easy but if the arrow stuck in my face and I lived like the deer in the pics then I would be happier with that than a good vital shot that turned into a gut shot because I think we have all lost deer from gut shots and we know that they will die eventually but the deer with arrows in their faces are still alive although I wouldn't try it probably cause I have a hard enough time hitting one


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

chodges said:


> There will always be people out there that shouldn't be hunters. Shooting a deer in the head with a bow is not right and no matter how you say it, it will never be right. And if people think it is then they are idiots......


you're better than this, man. there's people on here that were bowhunting when you were still poopin' in your pampers. you can disagree and still maintain some class.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

chodges said:


> BigBull, Its not even worth it.....I already tried... There will always be people out there that shouldn't be hunters. Shooting a deer in the head with a bow is not right and no matter how you say it, it will never be right. And if people think it is then they are idiots......Its just like everything else in the world today, a few bad people can give a whole group a bad image. this is the last I will post on this thread...


You know its easy to sit behind a computer and make bold statements about someone like calling them "ldiots" or they "shouldn't be hunters" or they should have there license taken away. You did make a statement that was true " It's just like everything else in the world today , a few bad people can give a whole group a bad image" and you and bignutts sure make that statement valid. Keep talking trash about people on here and you might need help one day , you just might not get it!!! I hope you and bigballs have a good time hunting this year and make sure to keep your "ethics code book" with you so when you see someone in blackwater do what you think is unethical you an get them on the right path to hunting immortality like yourself and bigfoot .


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Caspr21 said:


> Idiots????????? Exactly what makes this shot not right? I am talking about this particular situation. Not the 8 photos that bulls posted. Not a quick enough kill? your saying being killed with a broadhead behind the shoulder is less painful than at the base of the skull? Look dude, bottom line is you should NOT be on here talking trash calling folks idiots, saying people should have their hunting liscense taken away......... if you dont know what the full situation is. The man took the shot in this situation, he hit where he was aiming. He obviously felt confident enough in his shooting abilities to execute the shot. So what is the problem in this situation?????????The deer is just as dead as if he shot it behind the shoulder.
> And beyond that the OP of this thread was only posting the pictures probably because he too felt some that is pretty neat factor in it.


The reason I posted the thread was hole the broadhead put in the deer and the talent it took to make that shot . I should have know the keyboard cowboys would've been all over this one to prove to everyone how perfect they are as hunters and because everyone doesn't hunt the way they think you should, you shouldn't have a license or your an idiot.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

I normally do not get involved in this type of a post, just sit back and watch and laugh, here is my .02 worth, although the shot was the choice of the hunter and no laws were broken it is still disrespectful to the wonderful game we hunt and should respect. Now for my real issue, Caspr21 to bring someone's profesion into the mix is wrong, it has no relevance to the issue, I know everyone in the organization that you refered to and feel confident they all would share the feelings of the person you have disrespected with threatening comments.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

billrv said:


> I normally do not get involved in this type of a post, just sit back and watch and laugh, here is my .02 worth, although the shot was the choice of the hunter and no laws were broken it is still disrespectful to the wonderful game we hunt and should respect. Now for my real issue, Caspr21 to bring someone's profesion into the mix is wrong, it has no relevance to the issue, I know everyone in the organization that you refered to and feel confident they all would share the feelings of the person you have disrespected with threatening comments.


I apoligize and will delete my comments as I let some things get the best of me today. But it really burns me that this man has spent lord knows how much money in that store and to have someone from that store bash him is really wrong. But if that offended you by me standing up for my friend then I am sorry.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Caspr21, honestly if you think I was trash talking or bashing then you don't get out much. It is my opinion and I stand by it. I think it is a horrible shot to take and even worse idea to post it and brag about it. 

I never said he was an idiot, I never got into name calling etc... I said that *IF* the shot was on purpose it is shameful and unethical and would not be bragging about it. Especially on what is suppose to be a forum to promote good hunting and fishing.

And if you let a difference of opinion about something like this stop you from shopping in a store well, I don't know what to tell you. I spend lots of money in a bunch of places knowing that not everyone has the same opinion as I do about a good many things. If they voice their opinion to me then so be it. They have their opinion and I have mine. Fine, no big deal, I go on about my day.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

While never a deer hunter with stick and string... I was an archer as a kid...
Heck I just shot everything I could get into my little hands...

I had a Bear long bow with about a 35# draw. Ya'll holier than thou would have loved to see me huntin'... 

Rabbits and pheasant both fell to my rubber headed "dum-dum" arrows... Clean kill wasn't a part of the plan... Gettin' supper was though.

I had a less than 50% hit rate on flying birds and probably only a 60-65% on runnin' rabbits... But if I hit them, I usually stunned them enuff I could catch them and wring their necks.

But I also used my "field points" to pin down plenty of game until I got to them to squash their head or wring their neck...

Grampa didn't tell me until my 3rd head shot (his ol' 94 .30-30) buck... He told me I was "missing"... I told him I hit right where I wanted to... It was that day I learned the term "vital zone"... I asked him... "Well isn't the brain pretty vital?":whistling:... All I knew was I had to wait a little longer to learn to trail wounded deer... Mine had all died right under the tree with the blood and brains smeared all over it...:thumbup:

Brent


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Caspr21, honestly if you think I was trash talking or bashing then you don't get out much. It is my opinion and I stand by it. I think it is a horrible shot to take and even worse idea to post it and brag about it.
> 
> I never said he was an idiot, I never got into name calling etc... I said that *IF* the shot was on purpose it is shameful and unethical and would not be bragging about it. Especially on what is suppose to be a forum to promote good hunting and fishing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Hunters are creating they're on demise. Its sad.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey, I got an idea. Someone should send this pic and the link to this thread to Grim Reaper and see if they would like to publish it to promote how much damage their broadheads can do. Think they would want to promote it? I wonder what they would say?





> Bashing belittling etc will. I never said you called anyone an idiot, *but you had your fair share of adjectives.*


Yes I did.... about the shot. Not about the person. I didn't belittle the person. I did rescind my comment about the license thing.

But funny how I got the following from byrddog.


> Dude you need to calm down and take your Med's. We all know that you know everything about everything. Who are we to question BigBalls .
> 
> and you and bignutts sure make that statement valid.
> 
> I hope you and bigballs have a good time hunting this year and make sure to keep your "ethics code book" with you so when you see someone in blackwater do what you think is unethical you an get them on the right path to hunting immortality like yourself and bigfoot .


And of course he has to bring work into the discussion as if he can't make his point with out pulling out the blackmail card.



> The reason I posted the thread was hole the broadhead put in the deer *and the talent it took to make that shot* .


Really because you originally said......


> *Pretty lucky shot* but effective to say the least.
> 
> *The shot was LUCKY at best* but effective


See, you have me all confused. Was it pure talent or lucky at best? No one was arguing its effectiveness.



> Hunters are creating they're on demise. Its sad.


Funny, I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I’ve been deer hunting for the past thirty years, I have made some unbelievable shots and shots that I thought were going to be the shot of a lifetime. I only make head shots with my rifle; I have been shooting it for years and have killed 20-25 with head shots. The shooter knows his firearm and knows his level of shooting it. I see nothing wrong with a head shot from any weapon that one is proficient with. I would not use your bow and try a head shot but, wouldn’t hesitate doing the same shot with mine as long as it was in my comfortable zone. I have a good buddy that glues a dime on a 3D target; he shoots one arrow at a time and puts the arrow through the dime all day long up to 50 yards. I tried and could hit the dime at all. He shoots so good that he can only shoot one arrow at a time to prevent damage to his arrows.

The point I’m making is everyone shoots at different levels; this may be something he has done for some time now and has gotten very good at. I do not feel that this was an unethical shot made; it seems to be a very ethical shot made by someone that is extremely comfortable with these shots.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ahhhhh, it must be hunting season. We got a decent jump at the start, but I predict mild posting intil the dog days of December. That's when EVERYONE will feel compelled to be the hunting police (understandable since only a few will actually be killing stuff). Then a lull until the end of the season. Of course it will all be in the name of a "code of ethics" and not "giving hunters a bad name.". Then we'll see one final push right after the season closes as a way of mourning the loss of yet another year of hunting. Welcome to the forum people. The place where you can post, but put your big girl panties on because somebody is going to call you out. Post pictures at your own risk. It is just part of he game.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Bigbulls, you are in the contributing boat. By flaming this guys quick humane kill, you are making it harder and harder to hunt. People like yourself contribute to the ideas of what "ethical" means. Pretty soon it will not be "ethical" to shoot a deer anywhere at all. The quickest possible kill just isn't good enough. So what there's risk taking the shot, there are risks every shot. Its up to the shooter to know what he can/cannot do. This hunter made a quick clean kill and you should have kept your "opinion" to yourself if it was degrading or negative. Here's a scenario to think about....

Hunter A is relatively new to bowhunting. He uses an old bow and only shoots a couple times a year. While hunting he has an animal at 24.323 yards. He assumes his kill percentage to be around 90-92 percent. His partners who on the other hand have seen him shoot, think his percentage is more around 70-75 percent....

Hunter B is an experienced archer. Has taken many deer in their lifetime and puts in hours shooting his/her bow. There is an animal at 46.765 yards. He assume his kill percentage is around 88-90 percent. On the contrary, his partners believe this to be closer to 95 percent....

So the question is, who is being more ethical? Or does it come down to the archer,they're equipment, they're skill level, and the other million factors that come into play when deciding whether its a HIGH or LOW percentage shot.

Instead of saying something simple like: A high percentage shot to me is one that is based on my individual skill, the conditions that exist, the animal, what the animal is doing, how for or close the animal is, my equipment, etc...and that when considering those things is a shot that I believe will, when taken, find its mark and quickly kill the animal...
Instead, it gets back to it 'is' what I say it 'is' and anyone who disagrees is wrong...even if I don't know a thing about them, or have no experience with such a shot...
I feel like he made a good kill and there is no need to bash your fellow hunter, if you want to tell him where to make a more ethical kill than that, you should buy his hunting license. This is MY opinion and everyone else is entitled to there own. I haven't , and will not be taking this shot on a deer. However, calling a *grown man* stupid for making a good shot, that is wrong.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Mr.Spoon, Wait til I get out with the shotgun to shoot every legal deer I can put down... I might even get called "The Fawn Hunter"
Brent


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Damn you all have got me wanting to see what the Rage can do to the head.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

hogdogs said:


> Mr.Spoon, Wait til I get out with the shotgun to shoot every legal deer I can put down... I might even get called "The Fawn Hunter"
> Brent


I'm with you. As soon as the spots are gone....mmmmmmmmm good.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Travis, I am not questioning the effectiveness of the shot. I am questioning the decision to take the shot in the first place. There is no doubt that it is highly effective when everything works out perfectly. There is also no doubt that it has a very high percentage of screwing it up. My problem with it is I don't see any reason at all to up the percentage of screwing it up if you don't have to. No one here is starving and literally hunting for food where you need to get an arrow, any arrow, in the deer and follow it up later.

Ethics is a personal thing. I do not see this as an ethical shot.



> However, calling a *grown man* stupid for making a good shot, that is wrong.


I never did. I said it was a stupid shot to take.



> ......if you want to tell him where to make a more ethical kill than that, you should buy his hunting license.


 If someone doesn't want comments, for and against, then they shouldn't start the thread.




Maybe I am a little more "sensitive" to this topic because every year I get to hear dozens and dozens of stories about how people fling arrows willie nillie at deer and couldn't give a rats ass about what happens to that deer. 

I get the "It wouldn't get closer than 80 yards but it's the biggest buck I have seen so I flung one out there any way and stuck it. We never could find that deer but I know I hit it good."

Or the "I need new arrows because I bloodied up 4 deer this weekend and couldn't find any of them and I am out of arrows."

Or the "I only had a neck shot on that buck so I took it. I figured it was a clean kill or a clean miss. I found good blood but never could find that deer."

And finally you have the "It's just a doe so I didn't look for her too hard. There's plenty of them around."

Story after story after story of things *exactly* like this thread that either went wrong or they didn't give a crap either way. I can't imagine how many deer are running around out there wounded and dying of infection or starvation because people don't think or care. 




> I might even get called "The Fawn Hunter"


Those are the best eating. As long as it doesn't have spots I'll wipe the milk off its mouth before I put it in the truck.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Gnwdad said:


> Damn you all have got me wanting to see what the Rage can do to the head.


Ill show you after the weekend !!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



byrddog said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Damn you all have got me wanting to see what the Rage can do to the head.
> ...


I may beat you to it.......maybe in 9the hours


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

[ 


Those are the best eating. As long as it doesn't have spots I'll wipe the milk off its mouth before I put it in the truck.[/QUOTE]

Hold the phone !! Do you mean to tell me you would shoot a baby deer without spots and wipe its little lips clean before you threw it in your big truck? Even though it is legal to shoot a deer without spots I cant see a hunter with your standards doing such a thing. You should give yourself a demerit in your code of ethics handbook you apparently wrote. Now you wouldn't dare shoot that deer in the head to save the meat on that little fella would you ? Now which one are you the pot or the kettle ?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

"Why compound the situation with complete stupidity when a grown man should know better"

These are your words that were directed toward the shot taker. Look at what you are insinuating here. Your calling him stupid. Direct attack and really my only problem with you. I respect your opinion and I'm glad your a ethical hunter and take quality high percentage shots. I do the same. Hopefully this hunter does aswell. This picture does not prove he is a non ethical or inhumane hunter by anymeans and did not need to be bashed...


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I think thats an unjust attack byrddog. Arguing shot placement, to what type of legal animal your taking is kind of apples to oranges. Although I see what horse you are beating. His high code of ethics, but he is entitled to them, and no need to bash him for them. The personal attacks on other hunters is where this whole thing starts.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> Hold the phone !! Do you mean to tell me you would shoot a baby deer without spots and wipe its little lips clean before you threw it in your big truck? Even though it is legal to shoot a deer without spots I cant see a hunter with your standards doing such a thing. You should give yourself a demerit in your code of ethics handbook you apparently wrote. Now you wouldn't dare shoot that deer in the head to save the meat on that little fella would you ? Now which one are you the pot or the kettle ?


Spin it man, spin it. 




> "Why compound the situation with complete stupidity when a grown man should know better"
> 
> These are your words that were directed toward the shot taker. Look at what you are insinuating here. Your calling him stupid. Direct attack and really my only problem with you. I respect your opinion and I'm glad your a ethical hunter and take quality high percentage shots. I do the same. Hopefully this hunter does aswell. This picture does not prove he is a non ethical or inhumane hunter by anymeans and did not need to be bashed...


You are right. I can see how it could have easily been taken the wrong way. It wasn't worded the way it should have been. My apologies.


----------



## byrddog (Aug 3, 2009)

Travis12Allen said:


> I think thats an unjust attack byrddog. Arguing shot placement, to what type of legal animal your taking is kind of apples to oranges. Although I see what horse you are beating. His high code of ethics, but he is entitled to them, and no need to bash him for them. The personal attacks on other hunters is where this whole thing starts.


So I guess its time to kiss and make up ? I'll do that when I finish my apples and oranges.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

This is getting out of hand.........I think this is the most active thread since last season....We learned how different hunters opinions can be....How about this, everyone just hunt how they think is the most effective...Just make sure it is as painless as possible..I didn't join this forum to be involved in arguments....I joined to learn, show, and look at other hunters experiences...I regret even getting involved because I have looked, read and enjoyed most of yall's threads...I hope to see some hunting pictures in the future and if I dont' agree with it I won't get involved next time.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Lol I knew where it was headed when the picture got posted. They always do. Anyway, who's ready to hunt?


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm definetly ready, I leave friday for a week....


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

You and me both. That's going to be a great week for you. Camping up there the whole week?


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sure my arrow will hit a limb or somthing and head shoot one and I will never hear the end of it from you guys.....................


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

yeah I took off of school and work to hunt with a buddy from orlando.....I keep telling him how good bow season is up here, so I hope I can put him on deer. 



Travis12Allen said:


> You and me both. That's going to be a great week for you. Camping up there the whole week?


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

If there's one thing you can do in florida, it is shoot all your arrows. All the nanny goats you want lol.


----------



## chodges (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope so.....


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Well goodluck to you. Let me know if you need a hand or a dog. I live in milton so its not a very far haul. Hope to see plenty of pictures.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow...'bout all I can say. 

I can learn a lot here...Maybe I just don't bowhunt enough....


----------



## bwildcat (Aug 7, 2011)

Freakin' awsome shot!


----------



## Pinchamint (Feb 10, 2011)

Nice shot!


----------

